# Do you put different pajamas on your toddler every night?



## scoobydrlp

I've been using clean pj's every night since LO was born, but I'm thinking maybe it's not necessary at this point. She gets a bath right before bed, wears her pj's until she wakes up in the morning, then I dress her right away. She's not a baby that spits up on herself or dribbles milk onto herself, so they don't really get dirty. Does anyone reuse them for 2 or 3 nights before changing over to clean ones? I'm pretty sure when I was a kid we wore the same ones a few nights in a row, but maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yep, Micah wears the same PJs for 2 or 3 nights if they're clean, and he only has a bath every other night! In reality he eats breakfast in his pajamas some mornings so then they sometimes end up being washed after one night, but I try to avoid it! Do you change your own pajamas every night?!


----------



## Incubus

He has fresh everyday, I feed his breakfast to him whilst he's wearing them then once he's finished eating he gets dressed for the day, I wear fresh pjs most nights as well.


----------



## jodilee6

2-3 nights wear from pjs here as well! They normally get put in the wash after daddy does breakfast!

Angel - if you give Micah breakfast after he's dressed does he not get food all over his day clothes?


----------



## staralfur

She has new PJs every night, but I have a pajama problem and buy them obsessively. She has probably 20 pairs of PJs/sleepers that we rotate through. :blush:


----------



## phoenix333

DD's are changed fresh every night. Tbh, I'm not even sure why as they are never dirty :wacko: just force of habit.


----------



## staceylou

2 nights in the same jammies here, unless we have an incident with her weetabix or milk in the morning!


----------



## carbafe

I was just thinking this tonight. My oldest is 3 next week and I still put clean PJs on him every night. I remember having a PJ case when I was little it was a teddy with a pocket at the back to keep your PJs in so we def wore same ones for a few nights. I might start keeping his on for a few nights now .


----------



## caz_hills

Sometimes he wears the same two nights in a row but mainly it's new ones every night. Not because they are dirty just habit! I wear mine for a few days though - how funny that I give him clean ones every day but I make do :)


----------



## Zephram

caz_hills said:


> Sometimes he wears the same two nights in a row but mainly it's new ones every night. Not because they are dirty just habit! I wear mine for a few days though - how funny that I give him clean ones every day but I make do :)

This. New for him every night, me I may wear the same a couple of nights in a row.


----------



## TryinFor1

Nope. Lo doesn't and never will. I am so anal about clean clothes and just being clean in general though. I shower 2-3 times a day and always put on clean clothes. Our water bill is pretty bad and dh gets mad at me but I seriously can't help it. Lo gets a bath every night and a new pair of jammies. If we even go somewhere, I usually change him clothes when we get home. I'm weird. :dohh:


----------



## freckleonear

No, we all wear the same pyjamas for several nights.


----------



## AngelofTroy

jodilee6 said:


> 2-3 nights wear from pjs here as well! They normally get put in the wash after daddy does breakfast!
> 
> Angel - if you give Micah breakfast after he's dressed does he not get food all over his day clothes?

No more than at lunch or dinner! :haha: he wears an apron with sleeves so it's usually okay.


----------



## ay2808

Me and LO both wear pjs for 2-3 nights depending. She baths every other day usually.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Me and ds all have clean pyjamas every night even they get them messy eating breakfast anyway


----------



## InHisHands

I bathe my son every night and he gets new jammies every night. He changes clothes before eating breakfast but I put a bib on him. I never had a problem with him getting food on his clothes tho. Perhaps I've just been blessed with a neat eater.. or that the bibs I bought really do work.. hahaha


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Few nights in row if they make it through breakfast! We only had 3 pairs for a but there but just got a few more..... Only because we ran out one night and pulled from the next size up... She fits so we hauled them all out! I wear same pjs few nights a row too!


----------



## FAB mama

staralfur said:


> She has new PJs every night, but I have a pajama problem and buy them obsessively. She has probably 20 pairs of PJs/sleepers that we rotate through. :blush:

I'm jealous! LO has 2-3 pairs of warm weather pj's right now and it's starting to get hot here. I wish I could get him that many pairs! Ok, maybe not 20, but I need to get some more. I don't know if I could even find that many I like in boy clothes though. They just aren't that cute now that he's out of the newborn sizes.

I give LO clean pj's every day, but he eats breakfast in them normally. He's gotten much better about not getting his clothes dirty, but that's partially from eating so little lately. :( Sometimes he changes pj's before he even gets to bed! If I give him water or a snack he just ends up wet from playing with the cup or something.

(I don't wear fresh pj's every day, but LO is messier than I am!)


----------



## SarahBear

I don't really do PJ's. She just sleeps in whatever she was dressed in for the day. As for re-using them, I re-use PJ's so why shouldn't a kid? Kids don't have body odor the way adults do, so there's no reason to not re-used.


----------



## StarlitHome

My daughter's "pajamas" are an oversized t-shirt and (if it's chilly) a pair of leggings. She SWEATS when she sleeps (no blanket, but we a) live in a tropical climate, b) bed-share, and c) don't have air-con) so she has fresh pajamas every night, she has 4 different t-shirts we rotate through.


----------



## hayz_baby

We used to but stopped as we struggled keeping up with clean ones! He's bathed every couple and gets new pjs as and when which I'd roughly every 2-3 nights


----------



## pa2k84

no! I am really surprised by the answers how dirty sites your child get when asleep! I change both every 3ish nights unless wet (ds2) or grubby from breakfast (ds1) I can't keep up with washing as it is!


----------



## steele

No one in my house wears the same clothes twice before washing so he has clean every night. I dunno why, I guess I just enjoy a giant washing pile :haha:


----------



## MiniKiwi

Yep she has a bath and clean jammies every night. She eats breakfast in them so they're usually dirty.

I also have a shower and wear a clean t shirt of OHs to bed every night. My washing pile is never ending


----------



## Tess.ie

Dd gets fresh pj's every few nights, unless they've gotten dirty eating breakfast. Same goes for clothes, if they aren't dirty they get worn more than once before washing :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Unless they get dirty somehow then my two wear them to last two nights :)


----------



## Baby Bell

We used to put on a clean set every night, then something just clicked and we realised we were just causing ourselves more work. So now if his pjs are clean he will wear them for 2/3 nights. Tbh I don't even care if they are matching, chances are his trousers will be clean for 2 nights, but he will get milk or breakfast on his top so il just change that:shrug:


----------



## RaspberryK

Ds is a heavy wetter so we rarely get a night that he's kept them clean. I usually have to change them in the night so if the pair I put on him then manage to stay dry then I'd re use those but as he eats breakfast in them they rarely get re worn. 
Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

She wears them for a few nights before I change them.


----------



## lovelylaura

New everyday but they have breakfast in them.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

DD wears hers for 2 nights, unless they get dirty (breakfast/accidents)


----------



## Green Lady

Some days we're lucky to get into jammies at all! Either that or it's jammies all day. She gets really fussy about changing her clothes. Nappy changes are usually a battle too! She went through a phase of only wanting to wear a particular shirt a while back, that lasted for a couple months! We ended up buying her another one of the same so one could be clean.

I'm fussy over clean clothes myself, but as long as her clothes are clean-ish and she takes a bath I'm not too worried. I figure she will grow out of it eventually!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

clean every day atm due to brekkie and she spits up still sometimes x


----------



## morri

she wears them for a few nights before I change it.


----------



## suzib76

clean every night for everyone


----------



## NoodleSnack

Yes. I change my pajamas everyday too.


----------



## hattiehippo

Every 3 nights or so for Tom and up to 4 -5 night for adults. We all bath/shower regularly so it's not like the pyjamas are getting chance to get that dirty overnight. But I also make everyone where their normal clothes at least 2x unless they are dirty or smell. Otherwise it's just a massive waste of water to wash clothes that are already clean.


----------



## Iveneverseen

No he gets clean fresh pjs every night.
When he wakes up in the morning he will have his breakfast before he gets dressed.


----------



## jd83

RaspberryK said:


> Ds is a heavy wetter so we rarely get a night that he's kept them clean. I usually have to change them in the night so if the pair I put on him then manage to stay dry then I'd re use those but as he eats breakfast in them they rarely get re worn.
> Xx

Same here. Both boys are pretty heavy wetters overnight, so most of the time PJs are a bit wet and get thrown in laundry. If we happen to get a day that the Pjs are dry, we do reuse them a second night.


----------



## KatieB

Both mine have fresh pyjamas on every night.


----------



## Button#

Ashley normally has snufflebabe on his or they get wet because he's teething so I do change them everyday. Mostly it's just habit though from when he used to get them covered in breakfast.


----------



## AngelUK

Every other night for us as well (unless there was a leak). And they only bathe twice a week.


----------



## MrsPear

Joni's get covered in weetabix.

On the days she refuses breakfast I'm so used to bunging them in the washing machine I still do it automatically. If I remembered I would reuse them.


----------



## AngelUK

I am surprised about how many LOs here get themselves covered at mealtimes though. My boys were these coverall bibs from Ikea during mealtimes. Saves a lot on washing!


----------



## Mrs HM

If daddy's here they get reused. If I'm doing breakfast/dressing him they are put in the wash bin. Just habit on my part I suppose as he wears them for breakfast but wears a bib too so they are clean.


----------



## sevenofnine

She's in them as long as they don't get dirty. Probably change every 3-4 nights. Only in them for bed and changes first thing in the morning!


----------



## Loui1001

Both of mine are in fresh pjs very night, I could probably get away with every 2-3 nights with DS but it's force of habit


----------



## Button#

AngelUK said:


> I am surprised about how many LOs here get themselves covered at mealtimes though. My boys were these coverall bibs from Ikea during mealtimes. Saves a lot on washing!

Mine has those as well but stuff still seems to run down his chin and through the neck hole. He's dinky though so it doesn't fit very snuggly


----------



## RinnaRoo

Thats too much laundry for me! He wears maybe 2 pairs through the week. He bathes, then gets in them, sleeps and they are off and put to the side for tomorrow. I do the same with mine as I take night showers.


----------



## mwah_xx

MrsPear said:


> Joni's get covered in weetabix.
> 
> On the days she refuses breakfast I'm so used to bunging them in the washing machine I still do it automatically. If I remembered I would reuse them.

Exactly this - Williams get covered in weetabix! If I manage to get his bib on him then it's habit to just chuck it to be washed.

We have now stopped with matching pjs and do a vest and pants. No idea why I don't reuse the pants because it's not like they match anyway!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks for the replies! Seems I have been doing extra laundry for no reason and will start using the same pjs for a few days.




Button# said:


> Ashley normally has snufflebabe on his

Have to ask...what exactly is "snufflebabe"?


----------



## sparkle_1979

Clean every evening as they eat breakfast in them


----------



## ruby09

I put new pjs on lo every night. He tends to sweat a lot, plus he pees a lot at night which often results in leaks, so they usually have to go straight in the laundry in the morning anyway.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Clean pyjamas every night here.


----------



## bumpy_j

Not really. Sometimes I do if he has a few clean pairs to get through, but it's not a necessity. He tends to wear a new pair every couple of nights.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

New PJs every 2-3 nighs here unless they are dirty.


----------



## bumpy_j

Baby Bell said:


> We used to put on a clean set every night, then something just clicked and we realised we were just causing ourselves more work. So now if his pjs are clean he will wear them for 2/3 nights. Tbh I don't even care if they are matching, chances are his trousers will be clean for 2 nights, but he will get milk or breakfast on his top so il just change that:shrug:

Yeah we do this. I tend to change the top every night, but the bottoms can definitely last for two or three days.


----------



## MrsPear

Button# said:


> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> I am surprised about how many LOs here get themselves covered at mealtimes though. My boys were these coverall bibs from Ikea during mealtimes. Saves a lot on washing!
> 
> Mine has those as well but stuff still seems to run down his chin and through the neck hole. He's dinky though so it doesn't fit very snugglyClick to expand...

I agree I haven't ever had a bib snug enough at the neck! x


----------



## AngelUK

I should have mentioned that we put these bibs on top and there is never anything down their necks. Well maybe sometimes a bit of melon juice after they got them for dessert but not enough to have to change them.


----------



## MrsPear

AngelUK said:


> I should have mentioned that we put these bibs on top and there is never anything down their necks. Well maybe sometimes a bit of melon juice after they got them for dessert but not enough to have to change them.

Hmmm I'm still unconvinced...was just having a conversation with OH based on this that maybe Joni must have a smaller than average neck?!! Because she always gets stuff down her bib. Not always enough to change her but definitely enough that you wouldn't save the pyjamas for the next night! Must admit I've not tried the bib/overall combo though. I'll be honest, wiping the bibs back down at 6:30am seems to me like the same amount of work as just chucking the pyjamas in the direction of the washing machine. Less environmentally friendly though to wash stuff every day, maybe I should change my ways!


----------



## RaspberryK

jd83 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Ds is a heavy wetter so we rarely get a night that he's kept them clean. I usually have to change them in the night so if the pair I put on him then manage to stay dry then I'd re use those but as he eats breakfast in them they rarely get re worn.
> Xx
> 
> Same here. Both boys are pretty heavy wetters overnight, so most of the time PJs are a bit wet and get thrown in laundry. If we happen to get a day that the Pjs are dry, we do reuse them a second night.Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one, sometimes we go through 3 pairs per night! Last night was only one change at 3am but it was the bed sheets too. 
Xx


----------



## impatient1

We all wear new ones every night.
My mom was big on only wearing clothes once though and therefore I rarely wear something twice before washing.


----------



## 060509.x

I always put new pjs on LO before bed. I think there have been maybe 2 or 3 times where I haven't.


----------



## Damita

Yeah new every night :)


----------



## pa2k84

this thread really surprises me!


----------



## NicholaP

Fresh ones every night after her bath. She's clean in the morning yet I still put them in the washing pile! Force of habit! X


----------



## NoodleSnack

pa2k84 said:


> this thread really surprises me!

It surprised me when I first had a roommate and she kept reusing her clothes, just different ways of doing things. I grew up in the tropic, we shower and change clothes at least twice a day in my family and I don't reuse them, my husband does and I do nag at him not to. Still we get by with washing every three days.


----------



## RaspberryK

I wouldn't have any clothes to wear if I washed everything every single day. 
Knickers are only worn once, but leggings if they are not dirty or can have a little mark sponged then I wear them again. 
My jeans will get a few days use unless they get dirty, again I will sponge a small mark. Same with ds jeans. 
We would have clean top every day unless it was only put on at the end of the day and wasn't smelly or dirty. 
Cardigans and jumpers get up to about a week depending on if they get something on or we've been sweaty.
Dh and I use joggers or pj's for lounging and don't sleep in them so they get a few wears too. 
I couldn't put something in the wash that just wasn't dirty? Doesn't it seem like a waste? Xx


----------



## Maggs

We try to wear most things more than once, except socks, underpants and DH's work shirts. I grew up in the country with our water in a well. I was used to spot washing the odd thing. If it was a dry summer, the well got very low and we had to take laundry to a laundromat.


----------



## NoodleSnack

RaspberryK said:


> I wouldn't have any clothes to wear if I washed everything every single day.
> Knickers are only worn once, but leggings if they are not dirty or can have a little mark sponged then I wear them again.
> My jeans will get a few days use unless they get dirty, again I will sponge a small mark. Same with ds jeans.
> We would have clean top every day unless it was only put on at the end of the day and wasn't smelly or dirty.
> Cardigans and jumpers get up to about a week depending on if they get something on or we've been sweaty.
> Dh and I use joggers or pj's for lounging and don't sleep in them so they get a few wears too.
> I couldn't put something in the wash that just wasn't dirty? Doesn't it seem like a waste? Xx


To me, it's worth it. I like the feeling of new clean clothes and if I put used clothes on, it bothers me and I'll be looking forward to taking it off the whole time.


----------



## AP

Fresh every day. People sweat while they sleep :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I'm glad im not the only person who only wears stuff once lol. I do clean every night after bath as I think when she goes outside there is so much pollen in thr air and pollution I want her to be as clean and snug as posd at night x


----------



## Vickie

I have a bit of a pj buying problem :blush: So yes they get new pjs every night or they'd never wear some of them :rofl:


----------



## HPmum2B

DD1 has fresh ones every day, but I keep them on for breakfast and she always gets food down them.
DD2 has them changed every second night unless she gets spit up on them or something.

Me and Oh... well we don't wear PJ's. I am actually suprised how many of you do wear them. Don't you just sleep in undies or in the nod? Seems alot of hassle to get dressed for bed. lol.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I am oddly obsessed with toddler pajamas. Not sure what it is, I can't stop buying them! LO looks so cute in pajamas :haha: honestly, he has more pajamas than he does outfits I believe. Anyways, that being said, he does get a fresh pair every night and a bath every other night (well, we try) UNLESS we decide it's a pajama day then he just wears his pjs all day and sleeps in them again unless they're super dirty and gross. He tends to sweat a lot too so it just depends on a number of factors. For the most part, he's changed every night. And I wear a fresh pair of pajama pants every night too (just use my shirt I wore for the day or my cami top). The only clothes that are ever reused between me and LO are my jeans and both of our sweatshirts. OH reuses a lot of his work clothes for the week.


----------



## Button#

scoobydrlp said:


> Thanks for the replies! Seems I have been doing extra laundry for no reason and will start using the same pjs for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Ashley normally has snufflebabe on his
> 
> Have to ask...what exactly is "snufflebabe"?Click to expand...

Like Vicks vapour rub but for babies. It's for when he has a snotty nose, which is a lot at the moment!


----------



## dani_tinks

Fresh Pjs every night definitely!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have been putting her in cleans ones everyday and I think I'm going to start having her wear the same ones a few times if they aren't dirty.


----------



## cat lover

god, no. i dont really understand why anyone would give themselves the extra washing if the pjs arent soiled


----------



## MrsPear

AtomicPink said:


> Fresh every day. People sweat while they sleep :)

Lol oh and me argue on this all the time. I had an operation and wore the same pair of pyjama bottoms for five days. My friend said it's gross because legs sweat, and oh agreed. It's about four years ago now but I still maintain that my legs don't sweat haha. X


----------



## harveygirl

Can't believe how many of you use fresh pjs every night! I thought this would be the minority! My lo wears the same ones for a good few nights, she usually doesnt eat breakfast in them and wears clean knickers under them to bed each night, so don't see the need to wash them if they are not in any ways dirty.


----------



## pa2k84

harveygirl said:


> Can't believe how many of you use fresh pjs every night! I thought this would be the minority! My lo wears the same ones for a good few nights, she usually doesnt eat breakfast in them and wears clean knickers under them to bed each night, so don't see the need to wash them if they are not in any ways dirty.

I am glad someone else dies the same as me starting to think I was really weird!


----------



## HPmum2B

harveygirl said:


> Can't believe how many of you use fresh pjs every night! I thought this would be the minority! My lo wears the same ones for a good few nights, she usually doesnt eat breakfast in them and wears clean knickers under them to bed each night, so don't see the need to wash them if they are not in any ways dirty.

Well now here is another difference then... for those past nappy age, do your kids wear pants/knickers under their PJ's?
I was told from a very young age not to wear knickers in bed to allow air to circulate.

Although as I said earlier, I tend not to wear much or anything in bed, if I was to put PJ's on, I would not wear knickers underneath.


----------



## lau86

He has new pyjamas every night or every other night, I don't have a rule about it but he usually gets breakfast on them. He still wears nappies to bed but when he's old enough not to I won't put underwear on for bed.


----------



## d_b

Mine wear the same ones until they're dirty.. So usually a couple of nights. And they'll wear their day clothes more than once if they still look clean (same for me and OH!).


----------



## Seity

Nope, most nights he wears to bed the clothes he's had on all day. His choice.


----------



## KittyVentura

We change every other night unless obviously dirty. They also get bathed the same, every other night unless been doing something really mucky. In summer they get bathed daily because of all the sun cream and sweat. They wear PJs maybe 30 mins before bed and get dressed before we go downstairs mon-fri so seemed silly to me to wash when they didn't really need it xx


----------



## KittyVentura

HPmum2B said:


> harveygirl said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe how many of you use fresh pjs every night! I thought this would be the minority! My lo wears the same ones for a good few nights, she usually doesnt eat breakfast in them and wears clean knickers under them to bed each night, so don't see the need to wash them if they are not in any ways dirty.
> 
> Well now here is another difference then... for those past nappy age, do your kids wear pants/knickers under their PJ's?
> I was told from a very young age not to wear knickers in bed to allow air to circulate.
> 
> Although as I said earlier, I tend not to wear much or anything in bed, if I was to put PJ's on, I would not wear knickers underneath.Click to expand...

I always wear knickers to bed... And socks. Even in summer when boilng hot. TMI but feels yucky otherwise due to CM...


----------



## Jembug

I put my younger two in clean pjs every night as they still wear nappies ad as there nappies are so full.
I normally get my 4 yr old to wear them twice and she doesn't wear knickers in bed.
I nearly always bath my girls every night x


----------



## Jembug

And I wear knickers to bed too! Lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol Jem.
Well some days Jade won't get dressed till AFTER school run, so definitely a clean pair.


----------



## Foogirl

awe do clean jammas every three or four days, or if she spills on them. Jammas every day just seems like a lot of needless washing. Thinking to when we were young we probably only owned about 3 pairs so jammas every day was unheard of.


----------



## babycrazy1706

Yes Elijah has clean pj's every night. I suppose he could go 2 nights but we have so many pairs of pj's we wouldn't get to wear them all. Lol. Xx


----------



## CourtneyLane

We do every night too. Sometimes she just randomly sweats a lot in the night and she gets a bit drooly (thumb sucker) so I just wash them to make sure they're nice and clean.


----------



## sequeena

If they're clean, no. Thomas eats his breakfast in them so that isn't always the case! I do it for all his clothes except his vests. It's really cut down on my washing.

ETA: said yes instead of no... it's late :)


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I can't believe people change PJs every day even if they're clean! DD wears PJs until they are obviously dirty. I have enough to do without wasting time washing clothes that are clean. Then not to mention the environmental impact of doing so much unnecessary washing and having so many pairs of PJs. What really is going to happen to your child if they wear the same PJs two nights in a row?


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsHedgehog said:


> I can't believe people change PJs every day even if they're clean! DD wears PJs until they are obviously dirty. I have enough to do without wasting time washing clothes that are clean. Then not to mention the environmental impact of doing so much unnecessary washing and having so many pairs of PJs. What really is going to happen to your child if they wear the same PJs two nights in a row?

Jeeze oh Petes. To each their own, I guess. Most of us don't have a set reason as to why we do it so no one's worried about "what's going to happen" I don't mind doing an extra couple pair of pajamas, I just do my laundry not count how many shirts, pants, pajamas etc. I'm doing :shrug:


----------



## staralfur

MrsHedgehog said:


> I can't believe people change PJs every day even if they're clean! DD wears PJs until they are obviously dirty. I have enough to do without wasting time washing clothes that are clean. Then not to mention the environmental impact of doing so much unnecessary washing and having so many pairs of PJs. What really is going to happen to your child if they wear the same PJs two nights in a row?

:dohh: 

My kid has so many pairs of PJs so that I DON'T have to wash them more often. I assure you that I do not do more laundry than most people and that changing my child's clothes every day is not contributing significantly to my environmental footprint. A bit of a stretch there.

No one is saying their kid is going to smother in the dirt from their pyjamas after wearing them for one night, so surely there's no need to be so dramatic.


----------



## NoodleSnack

MrsHedgehog said:


> I can't believe people change PJs every day even if they're clean! DD wears PJs until they are obviously dirty. I have enough to do without wasting time washing clothes that are clean. Then not to mention the environmental impact of doing so much unnecessary washing and having so many pairs of PJs. What really is going to happen to your child if they wear the same PJs two nights in a row?

Does something have to happen for us to do things the way we like it? Do you have to have a problem with anything that's different from how you do things? 

If you don't have time to clean them, then that's you, we all have different priorities. It's 3 to 4 pairs of extra clothes a week, it's not going to destroy the environment.


----------



## Katy Bug

Yeah usually 2 nights unless he gets them dirty with food and milk.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol my washing machine is on whether thr PJs go in or not. No loss.


----------



## teal

Usually every second night. If they're dirty I'll put on a clean pair x


----------



## Wriggley

My oldest won't wear pyjamas he just wears boxers and a vest to bed. He wears clean boxers and a vest to bed and I put them in the wash the next morning. My youngest wears a baby group and vest which goes in the wash in the morning 

Don't really know why it's just how we do it


----------



## lhancock90

2 nights at most really, only if they are clean.

x


----------



## Seity

I'm beginning to see why a lot of you do laundry every day instead of only once a week. :D
:flower:


----------



## sandilion

Ill try to get 2-3 nights out of DS's jamas. Some days ill give him a fresh lot, others we'll stick with what he had the night before. It all depends really.


----------



## Snow Owl

He gets breakfast in his and will wear them until they get dirty. Lol. Sometimes one night, sometimes 3 or 4


----------



## MrsHedgehog

staralfur said:


> MrsHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe people change PJs every day even if they're clean! DD wears PJs until they are obviously dirty. I have enough to do without wasting time washing clothes that are clean. Then not to mention the environmental impact of doing so much unnecessary washing and having so many pairs of PJs. What really is going to happen to your child if they wear the same PJs two nights in a row?
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> My kid has so many pairs of PJs so that I DON'T have to wash them more often. *I assure you that I do not do more laundry than most people and that changing my child's clothes every day is not contributing significantly to my environmental footprint*. A bit of a stretch there.
> 
> No one is saying their kid is going to smother in the dirt from their pyjamas after wearing them for one night, so surely there's no need to be so dramatic.Click to expand...

Obviously a few extra washes here and there alone are not going to effect the environment that much but the problem is that everybody thinks the same. If everyone in the world did a few less washes a week then that _would_ have a significant effect on the environment. Does that make sense? 

And my question about what would happen if a child wears the same PJs 2 nights in a row was a genuine question. I'm interested to know the reasons why people like to change PJs so often, just seems a little OTT to me.


----------



## staralfur

Thanks, I'm well aware of the concept. My point was that I do laundry about once a week (which I doubt is more often than most people) and 7 pairs of PJs versus 3 does not equate to extra washing. Kids clothes are pretty darn tiny and don't take up a whole lot of space in the washing machine. 

Nothing is going to 'happen' if I don't change my kid's pyjamas every night, but nothing is going to 'happen' if I do, either. 

I am all for sustainability. But I would be doing a load of laundry for my daughter's clothes regardless of if there were an extra few pairs of PJs in there or not.


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsHedgehog said:


> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe people change PJs every day even if they're clean! DD wears PJs until they are obviously dirty. I have enough to do without wasting time washing clothes that are clean. Then not to mention the environmental impact of doing so much unnecessary washing and having so many pairs of PJs. What really is going to happen to your child if they wear the same PJs two nights in a row?
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> My kid has so many pairs of PJs so that I DON'T have to wash them more often. *I assure you that I do not do more laundry than most people and that changing my child's clothes every day is not contributing significantly to my environmental footprint*. A bit of a stretch there.
> 
> No one is saying their kid is going to smother in the dirt from their pyjamas after wearing them for one night, so surely there's no need to be so dramatic.Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously a few extra washes here and there alone are not going to effect the environment that much but the problem is that everybody thinks the same. If everyone in the world did a few less washes a week then that _would_ have a significant effect on the environment. Does that make sense?
> 
> And my question about what would happen if a child wears the same PJs 2 nights in a row was a genuine question. I'm interested to know the reasons why people like to change PJs so often, just seems a little OTT to me.Click to expand...

Does there HAVE to be a reason? :shrug:


----------



## MrsPear

Such a lot of opinions for such a non-issue!


----------



## Jembug

Lol at how this thread ends. Just a question that has to get heated. Sad really.


----------



## detterose

I used to do a fresh set every night but since I started doing 3 days of work a week instead of 2, I have been trying to get another nights use out of them to lessen the washing load!


----------



## jd83

MrsHedgehog said:


> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe people change PJs every day even if they're clean! DD wears PJs until they are obviously dirty. I have enough to do without wasting time washing clothes that are clean. Then not to mention the environmental impact of doing so much unnecessary washing and having so many pairs of PJs. What really is going to happen to your child if they wear the same PJs two nights in a row?
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> My kid has so many pairs of PJs so that I DON'T have to wash them more often. *I assure you that I do not do more laundry than most people and that changing my child's clothes every day is not contributing significantly to my environmental footprint*. A bit of a stretch there.
> 
> No one is saying their kid is going to smother in the dirt from their pyjamas after wearing them for one night, so surely there's no need to be so dramatic.Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously a few extra washes here and there alone are not going to effect the environment that much but the problem is that everybody thinks the same. If everyone in the world did a few less washes a week then that _would_ have a significant effect on the environment. Does that make sense?
> 
> And my question about what would happen if a child wears the same PJs 2 nights in a row was a genuine question. I'm interested to know the reasons why people like to change PJs so often, just seems a little OTT to me.Click to expand...

:dohh: Seriously, why does everything have to turn into a debate by the end of a discussion?? A few extra pairs of PJs a week isn't going to change the amount of laundry you do, it'll just make the load of laundry a bit fuller than if they wore a few pairs less. I totally get the whole sustainability thing, but honestly, a few pairs of PJs a week doesn't affect how much laundry you have. They are small, and can easily fit in the load you already have of kids clothing. 

I DO reuse mine if I can, if the kids haven't peed too much overnight and gotten them a bit wet. But just because I reuse them when I can doesn't mean I find it wrong for others to not reuse them. I don't find them wanting clean PJs OTT at all. Some people prefer clean clothes at night and during the day, due to sweat, skin shedding, getting food on them, etc etc.


----------



## Wriggley

kissesandhugs said:


> MrsHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe people change PJs every day even if they're clean! DD wears PJs until they are obviously dirty. I have enough to do without wasting time washing clothes that are clean. Then not to mention the environmental impact of doing so much unnecessary washing and having so many pairs of PJs. What really is going to happen to your child if they wear the same PJs two nights in a row?
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> My kid has so many pairs of PJs so that I DON'T have to wash them more often. *I assure you that I do not do more laundry than most people and that changing my child's clothes every day is not contributing significantly to my environmental footprint*. A bit of a stretch there.
> 
> No one is saying their kid is going to smother in the dirt from their pyjamas after wearing them for one night, so surely there's no need to be so dramatic.Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously a few extra washes here and there alone are not going to effect the environment that much but the problem is that everybody thinks the same. If everyone in the world did a few less washes a week then that _would_ have a significant effect on the environment. Does that make sense?
> 
> And my question about what would happen if a child wears the same PJs 2 nights in a row was a genuine question. I'm interested to know the reasons why people like to change PJs so often, just seems a little OTT to me.Click to expand...
> 
> *Does there HAVE to be a reason? *Click to expand...

THIS - my kids wear fresh every night - honestly i dont even have an asnwer to why i just put them in fresh ones every night without even thinking about it 

and pjs dont take up much space i certainly wouldnt be doing any less amount of washing loads if they worn them for 2 nights each


----------



## HPmum2B

Well get me for sustainability... I often re-wash already washed clothes because I forgot to take them out of the washing machine and they have been sitting in there too long!! ooopppsss!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

HPmum2B said:


> Well get me for sustainability... I often re-wash already washed clothes because I forgot to take them out of the washing machine and they have been sitting in there too long!! ooopppsss!!

I am guilty of this. :blush:


----------



## XJessicaX

If I have guests over sometimes I tire of picking up clothes around the house, sniffing them and then sorting them, so I just throw everything into the machine to hide it.

Thank god for the tumble dryer.


----------



## Wriggley

kissesandhugs said:


> HPmum2B said:
> 
> 
> Well get me for sustainability... I often re-wash already washed clothes because I forgot to take them out of the washing machine and they have been sitting in there too long!! ooopppsss!!
> 
> I am guilty of this. :blush:Click to expand...

Me to its highly frustrating now we are on a water metres!!!


----------



## babyjan

no


----------



## x__amour

Nope.


----------



## lhancock90

XJessicaX said:


> If I have guests over sometimes I tire of picking up clothes around the house, sniffing them and then sorting them, so I just throw everything into the machine to hide it.
> 
> Thank god for the tumble dryer.

:rofl:

I do the sniff thing.


----------



## smawfl

I change them every 2 or 3 nights.


----------



## babyjan

HPmum2B said:


> Well get me for sustainability... I often re-wash already washed clothes because I forgot to take them out of the washing machine and they have been sitting in there too long!! ooopppsss!!

I've done this lol


----------



## Srrme

I never thought of putting the same pajamas on them for multiple nights in a row. :dohh:


----------

